# Dan-Fenders - How to inflate?



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

We have a FenderStep and a few Dan-Fender fenders. We originally used a compressor to inflate the FenderStep and bought the others inflated.

We deflated two big ball style Dan-fenders and now...we have no idea how to inflate them aboard. We need a way to inflate them on the boat - not at a garage.

They have a plastic screw and then a metal pump fitting.

I went to Dan-Fender's site and all I could find was to use the "accessory air pistol" attached to a compressor.

Anyone inflated them manually with some kind of dinghy/fender/bike pump?

I thought this would be an easy problem to figure out but my google skills have failed me.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Need a picture of the fitting.

Phil


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our fenders inflate with a hand pump and a fitting same as used to inflate a basketball.. basically just a needle that penetrates the self-sealing rubber seal in the fitting of the fender.

As York says... more data please!


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Yeah, I am being lazy because I thought someone else might have some Dan-Fenders and I understand all of the fittings on that brand are the same.

I'll get a pic.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Like you I've always used a compressor to inflate them. I'll take a look tomorrow to see if the needle for a bball will work.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I finally got around to taking the pictures!



















If a ball pump would work, that would be great. We can easily find one of those.

Or are these the same Schrader valves as tires? They look much smaller to me.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Does the fitting inside look like this? I can't really tell in the pic. If so, all you need is a grease gun fitting attached somehow to a hand pump.

Edit: as I think about it, I'm not sure air would compress the valve the way grease does. Maybe this isn't what you have.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Sorry it took awhile to get back to this. I looked at ours and couldn't tell if a ball pump would work, didn't look like it but hard to see. From DanFender site it looks like an air compressor is the only way.

FENDER INFLATION

I'm wondering if a pump for an inflatable dinghy with a small diameter adapter wouldn't work. I'll give it a try tomorrow, if it isn't raining.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

From that description it sounds like the air pressure depresses the plunger and lets the air in.. there's no mention of threading anything into the fitting.

A normal ball pump needle likely won't work here.. it (the fitting) does look similar to a schraeder valve (looks like that plunger may be threaded into the barrel) The good news is it doesn't call for much pressure - only about 2 psig.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.

The folks at Dan-Fender tell me that they sell a hand pump (!). I have not been able to locate it *anywhere* but here is a picture of it:










I've asked them for a N American source for it...


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Livia, I've this Dan Fender pump and work. If you have a large fenders, it'll be a good work-out. I don't think those basket ball pump would work as the Fender valve does not allow the needle to penetrate much.
ps: careful with your hand holding the nozzle head side, the pumping action tends to crimp on the palm holding the head side.


----------



## mcclard (Oct 19, 2000)

*Dan-Fenders and single use tools*

I know this reply is a bit old, but I found this thread as I too sought a solution to exactly the same problem as Livia had. Defender in Connecticut does have a Dan-Fender pump for $10 to work on these fenders and, in our case, the Fender-Step. I seriously doubt it works on inflatable kayaks, my other fenders, my hydraulic fluid reservoir, my bike or anything else, for that matter. I don't know about the rest of you but being compelled to own dedicated, single-use tools on a boat is anathema to good seamanship. I have spent hours trying to figure out how to inflate this stupid thing with a bicycle pump and all it's attendant accessories, my automotive pump, and either of my dinghy pumps. I even went to a machine shop and was instructed to nominate the manufacturer for worst design ever. I think the Fender Step and my recalcitrant Yamaha generator are heading for the same fate.

Ron
44' s/v Great Shearwater


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Took my soft fenders to the local chandler, he has a compressor set up.
Buy a few bits before asking.
Safe sailing


----------



## sjcox (Mar 11, 2013)

So, when I bought my Dan Fender Fender Step, I tried but could never figure out how to inflate it, so I stowed it away and made do.

We recently bought a new catamaran and I wanted to use the Fender Step to for better access from the dock. I ended up on this forum thread seeking help. I didn't want to buy the custom Dan Fender custom pump and wait for it to arrive, so I made my own custom inflator fitting using a standard basketball inflation pin and a really cool and handy product called "Sugru" (sugru.com) "Sugru is is the new self-setting rubber for fixing, modifying and improving your stuff."

It worked! The Sugro seals off the inflation fitting so the inflation pin can deliver the pressure to inflated the Fender Step.

I would post a picture, but I haven't posted enough yet on this forum. I'll send to anyone who requests, if I can figure out how.

Highly recommend Sugru for plenty of other boat repairs/projects/modifications.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

I gave it a good go for trying to find you a NA distributor. Looks like it is tough to find.

You might try and call these guys in Canada Rekord Marine is a distributor of quality marine products including our own Victory Products.. They import many different UK/AU boating safety products which I tend to prefer. They don't list all the products they supply on their website so you might just give them a ring. Worth a shot.


----------



## jrood7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Googled this thread after I bought the Fender2Step. Why do things have to so difficult? I thought I would just use my basketball needle. Geez! Anyway, what I ended up doing was drill a 5/64" hole through the plastic screw, inserted the needle and I blew the damn thing up! I guess I can plug up the screw hole with silicon if needed. Wish all my solutions were that easy.


----------



## vinnie999 (Sep 22, 2017)

I sell the pumps and inflation adapters on Ebay and Amazon. My store is called "The BoatfenderGuy. You can email direct at [email protected]. I also keep around 1000 Dan-Fender buoys and fenders in stock and ship within one day.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

jrood7 said:


> Googled this thread after I bought the Fender2Step. Why do things have to so difficult? I thought I would just use my basketball needle. Geez! Anyway, what I ended up doing was drill a 5/64" hole through the plastic screw, inserted the needle and I blew the damn thing up! I guess I can plug up the screw hole with silicon if needed. Wish all my solutions were that easy.


Best to remove the plastic screw - it is just a cover. Using a compressor its done in seconds. The store you bought them from should have inflated them for you.


----------

